# IBC Standards for VT?



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

I am wondering what the IBC Standards are for VTs? I do not seem to be able to find a collection of standards on the IBC website and would like to better educate myself on the ideal form.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

From what I gather, there used to be standards for the VT but have been since removed but also from what I heard I think they are reworking them to add them back into the game but not being an IBC member I say this without certainty, I just remember reading about that a while ago. I remembering something about all fins touching ideally of course not completely like HMs but they should meet somewhere. Hopefully someone around when they had the VT standards may pop in.


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

That's unfortunate, I understand people don't really breed them anymore. Hopefully someone knows of the old standards and can share


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

try this link 

http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm


----------



## atlas (Oct 1, 2013)

aokashi said:


> try this link
> 
> http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm


Thank you! Very helpful.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

When I see how exacting the Betta Standards are it makes me wonder how in the Goldfish World we made it all these year. I quota from the Ranchu Standard, "The Ranchu should be a beautiful, well balanced fish that can swim well. A deformed Ranchu will never be beautiful. One will see immediately, if a Ranchu is a good." of course there are standards besides this but it is so subjective. Then there are the rule differences between Japanese, Chinese and American (European) rules. 

R


----------

